
Ask HN: Can I get some help for a potential options financing product - optfin
I am looking into building a product that will finance options for startup employees in exchange for some of the profit during a liquidation event.
You will not be expected to pay anything if the company goes under. You will only pay a cut of your profit if there is a liquidation event.<p>I am collecting data to validate my hypothesis that this will be a win-win situation (e.g. you will save a lot of money due to taxes if you exercise early) for both the company and the customers of the company. If you could fill out the form here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;airtable.com&#x2F;shrebenwVzaeFzols, I would really appreciate it.<p>Thank you for taking the time out of your day to fill this out. Any feedback is welcome.
======
ablerman
You're asking for a lot of sensitive data. It's pretty much all company
confidential. Sorry, I can't help.

